# Lets take a poll and see whos right in the northeast!!



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok so our buddy Henry says were going to get snow next Tuesday -+ a day....I saw on Comcast Weather that we are looking at 8+", and the weather channel says nothing next week.......Take a poll......How much?

I say Dusting to 1"


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

i'm from CT but i'd put my money on all that rain down south coming up here, and Florida getting about 8' of fluffy stuff...


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Henry is a doomsdayer


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Native American Snow Prayer*

Seeing as part (most) of New England this year has seen jack Sh-- for snow, We deserve at least 1 good storm! I was surfing the web here at work one night and found myself on a website with Suzy Chaffee ( Suzy Chap Stick ) She works we an Indain Nation out west. For fun I emailed her and she sent back a Native American Snow prayer. I'm doing my best! 1 good one is all I ask.

Pale Rider


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

It'll be Valentines Day
cus the kid is away 
baby wants to play
have to work all day
Plowing snow, hurray!
 

I'll make it up to the wife later, Let it Snow, Let it Snow, Let it Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Aint gunna happen.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We aren't going to get a thing. I am so close just to giving up. My truck is still clean and I have only washed it once this winter! I hope I am wrong and we get hammered, but based on this year, I doubt it.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

First Time Out;367222 said:


> We aren't going to get a thing. I am so close just to giving up. My truck is still clean and I have only washed it once this winter! I hope I am wrong and we get hammered, but based on this year, I doubt it.


Come on guys, what are the real chances that we are going to go all winter without getting a decent storm. This winter so far has the least snowfall on record by a huge margin. I think we are going to pay the price real soon. At least spring is getting closer each day!


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

we will be getting slammed.....because my truck is in the shop for the rear differential and front u joint. so theres your hope guys.


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

As far as I know they said this storm was going to pass to th south.. As usuall


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ask mick he always seems to be closer than the weather guys


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm betting around 1"...hope we can at least plow...but I'll sure take more! payup Henry's saying we're supposed to get pounded with snow around the 19th...right in the middle of when I'll be away...great!:angry:


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

Henry is lookin at some major snow possible for the northeast and mid atlantic over the next 2 weeks. I hope he's right!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It is looking like this "big one" might be sliding up the whole East coast. This morning the models showed it going out to sea South of NY city, like around Washington DC. Now they are saying it might brush Cape Cod. I'll wait until tomorrow when they say it'll be in Maine. My butt is going to be infront of the TV all weekend watching the weather lol... and the Bud Shootout.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm telling you, wait and see about this one guys, we are due for a good one and this could finally be it if everything sets up just right. Can anyone say "NOR'EASTER"!!!!


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

there is talk on the news about this being a Noreaster if certain things happen....Were going to get atlease 4-6" in Central NJ but it could be alot worse.......I wish i was in NY right now 8 friggen feet of snow. I could retire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

JohnsonLawn;368163 said:


> I'm telling you, wait and see about this one guys, we are due for a good one and this could finally be it if everything sets up just right. Can anyone say "NOR'EASTER"!!!!


I am beginning to agree with you. As of now it is looking to be setting up pretty well, atleast for you southern New Englanders. I'll be ready for anything. 2" would be good, but 12" of powder would be amazing. Maybe some 30 MPH winds to get some good drifts going.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I keep tabs on old Hen!! he is a great metoroligist that really gets involved in his work! He loves the big storms so he does tend to get a little emotional, but so don't we all!! He is the guy that is front and center and we all depend on his forecasts like they are gosipal?

I have a feeling he is a little gun shy on this storm so he just wants to keep the north east aware that the storm could blow up too be his big daddy which I hope!! He just doesn.t want to get everyone too excited if it does go out to sea around Virginia? Lets just hope the conditions will favor a big storm so us guys in the Northeast can pay some bills!!

Mak.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

henry's updated blog has many of the GFS models showing a blizzard for Valentines Day for Philly, NYC and New England. He said point's south of Philly like Virginia and Maryland will still get 6"+ if it follows the models. For the major cities in the Northeast he said if it follows the models they would be shut down for a day and we would have a similar scenario as Colorado at the beginning of the year. He says theres a strong possibility of 12"+ from Philly northward.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

SnowPro93;368460 said:


> henry's updated blog has many of the GFS models showing a blizzard for Valentines Day for Philly, NYC and New England. He said point's south of Philly like Virginia and Maryland will still get 6"+ if it follows the models. For the major cities in the Northeast he said if it follows the models they would be shut down for a day and we would have a similar scenario as Colorado at the beginning of the year. He says theres a strong possibility of 12"+ from Philly northward.


Dude, i just got so excited reading that! I would be happy as a pig in sh*t!! Ive been trying a new approach, not watching the weather. I havent seen it in like 3 days....please mother nature, blanket the hell out of us!!!


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

where do you guys see this Henry video? I checked accu weather and didn't see it


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

lamarbur;368511 said:


> where do you guys see this Henry video? I checked accu weather and didn't see it


 Look under blogs then click on metro madness that is Henry. I think you will like what he has too say!!

Mak.


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

well im ready to change my anwser of dusting to 1" to about 8"......Im praying, my Pj's are inside out


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

I just saw the latest weather @ 6 and he says the storm my even track close enough to the coast that it could change to rain along the coast. 9 days of BBBBRRRR!! and now all I am gonna get is fricken rain. I gonna pull my damn hair out!!!


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*NECN Calling for a Blizzard*

Joe Joyce, the weekend guesser on NECN ( New England Cable News) said things are lining up with a Polar Vortec coming down from Canada merging with a tropical jet stream coming from the gulf , moving through the mid west into the mid atlantic states, a second low will form off of North Carolina and push this storm up the I-95 corridor, rain mix along the coast but, inland will get large accumulations of light fluffy snow with strong winds, causing severe drifting.

ARE YOU READY?

If you still haven't got a plow , give me a hollar, I still have four ready to go!

Jay


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

JohnsonLawn;368704 said:


> I just saw the latest weather @ 6 and he says the storm my even track close enough to the coast that it could change to rain along the coast. 9 days of BBBBRRRR!! and now all I am gonna get is fricken rain. I gonna pull my damn hair out!!!


 Don't worry Johnson! I believe you might get a little mix but the arctic air will be moving in at the same time as the storm so you will get your fair share of snow!!

Good luck, 
Mak.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm going to say 12" for Boston and 12" to 18" for Hartford.

The low will gain a lot of strenth off shore and the good thing is the waters off the coast are only around 30F so the coast should see snow also.

The models seem to be pushing the storm West every run so I don't think it will be a Mid Altanic storm after all.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I wouldn't be a bit suprised too see southern New England get the highest snow totals from this one? The blizzard of 78 the Southeast coast was the hardest hit!


----------

